# Fast food prices early 70's??



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Early 70's fast food prices.I remember eating there and the burgers were 25 cents in 1975-77 ??

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10313822_10203134252773849_5977016388413800595_n.jpg


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You can still get sliders pretty cheap, just the thing if your plugged up.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I remember burgers, gas and cigarettes all for less than 25 cents. Could go on a date for $5.

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

THE first fast food place in our town was called Super 15 and burgers were 15 cents . THAT was in the mid to late 60's


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Endrow, I spent a small amount of time in PA back in the early 70's, the one place I remember very well was in Allentown (i think), place was really in the middle of nowhere.....they had incredible ice cream, remember I got a pin to wear that said "I was a pig at Dan Smiths" so I guess that musta been the name.....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have no idea on the price of fast food in the 70's. I was born in '72 and McD's finally got with in 25 miles of home in '85 and even then we might eat there twice a year at most. Now, we eat out at least once a day and think nothing about driving at least 25 miles to do it if we have too (a lot of food closer to home than that now).


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Another place in Worthington.June 1968

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10294346_10203142728465736_5464414328719076899_n.jpg


----------

